# Furry Musicians



## pitonpeludo (May 28, 2008)

I've gone through some good furry musicians, but I'm still looking for others. So far this is what I've found:


2's collection



Akkushisu
Matthew Ebel (though his only furry song is _In the MUCK_, which is awesome)
greatFox (in particular _Puppydog Say_)
 Furry Music Foundation music

Anybody have any other good musicians?

Please provide links if you wouldn't mind. ~


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 1, 2008)

I beleive that fredryk phox does some music himself...


----------



## Aden (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's a link for you.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> Here's a link for you.


Search-function fails; I searched for the forum before I created this topic.
Oh well, I'll continue on that topic.

Edit: Damn, I was off by 19 hours. Also, mine is in the correct category, but thank you for the link.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 2, 2008)

Wasn't one of the guys from the band Fall Out Boy (they suck, btw) a furry?


----------



## pitonpeludo (Jun 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Wasn't one of the guys from the band Fall Out Boy (they suck, btw) a furry?



Where'd you hear that? (and yes, they do suck. Practically sounds like every other band in that category)



CombatRaccoon said:


> I beleive that fredryk phox does some music himself...



You mean his soundtrack to _Drug War_? I haven't listened; I'll listen tomorrow.


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 2, 2008)

pitonpeludo said:


> Matthew Ebel (though his only furry song is _In the MUCK_, which is awesome)



That may be his only song that has furry subject matter, but since he himself *is* a furry, I consider all his music as at least borderline furry music.  Personally, I'm quite fond of his song "Lost My Way".

BTW, Ebel got interviewed on the latest episode of Clawcast.



			
				pitonpeludo said:
			
		

> Anybody have any other good musicians?



Can't see one of these threads without making sure Fox Amoore gets a mention.  Absolutely amazing musician.


----------



## Takun (Jun 2, 2008)

pitonpeludo said:


> Where'd you hear that? (and yes, they do suck. Practically sounds like every other band in that category)
> 
> 
> 
> You mean his soundtrack to _Drug War_? I haven't listened; I'll listen tomorrow.



Not sure, but out of the music videos I've managed to sit through for various bands when nothing better was on TV...it seems like it.


----------



## Khizzy (Jun 4, 2008)

Come now, that's a bit harsh, they aren't all bad.


----------



## Lambat (Jun 23, 2008)

well i know a few pal call CHAMA VULPINE i love a son g of him call "the wolf in you" really relax ballad and cool, he was in furnation very long time ago.


----------



## Slayn (Jun 23, 2008)

I know of no one.


----------

